# Lancaster to York



## Coxyuk (16 Sep 2011)

I've just returned from a very enjoyable (for the most part) cycle ride from Lancaster to York mostly along the way of the roses route. It was my first long distance cycle ride and my knees struggled a little with the hills. I made a little travelogue as I went along from the iPhone that you can see here

I'm now looking for ideas for the next one, probably in the Spring


----------



## superbadger (16 Sep 2011)

Nice blog... And well done . Would you not do camping on a tour if you had to? Its very enjoyable and cheaper. The Lake District is fantastic so you could do that next?


----------



## Coxyuk (17 Sep 2011)

superbadger said:


> Nice blog... And well done . Would you not do camping on a tour if you had to? Its very enjoyable and cheaper. The Lake District is fantastic so you could do that next?



Thanks

I'm not sure camping is for me to be honest. I've done a night when someone else has supplied the tent and we've gone by car but I like a nice hotel and a full english cooked for me in the morning  

The Lakes sounds good, any suggested rides?


----------



## superbadger (18 Sep 2011)

you should check my blog...My link.... Was great fun. My suggestion would be a tour around Ullswater. Its stunning and not to difficult.


----------

